# I am think of buying the Buckmark BullsEye Target (22LR) with rosewood grips.



## avrionis

I am a beginner and was think of getting a CZ 22 but this had just come in the shop and the salesperson said it is a much better buy and better gun.

Any thoughts or recommendations ?

Only use it for target practice

He also said it will last and will never lose its value.


----------



## Russ

avrionis said:


> I am a beginner and was think of getting a CZ 22 but this had just come in the shop and the salesperson said it is a much better buy and better gun.
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations ?
> 
> Only use it for target practice
> 
> He also said it will last and will never lose its value.


Avrionis:

Browning Buck Mark or Ruger Mark III. Two top in my book for the price.

Russ


----------



## FNISHR

My son and I both have Buckmarks. They are very pleasant pistols to own and shoot.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

avrionis said:


> . . . Any thoughts or recommendations ?


I have a Buck Mark.
I like it. Recently purchased.
I bought a Buck Mark "Weaver" sight rail to mount a cheap red/green dot sight. Less than $100 total.
I'm going to use it as my "shooting club .22LR bullseye match gun".
"Last forever" ?
"Keep its value" ?
Who knows ? 
I don't care. I like it. YMMV. :mrgreen:


----------



## DragonLord

You can't go wrong with a Buck Mark.


----------



## just for fun

With no regrets I gave my buckmark target w/71/4 barrel to my son. In it's price range, I don't beleive it can be beat. Bought it many years ago went ruger still made the mark II. The browning had a better trigger and that closed the deal (for me). Two mark III's that I know of personally were sent back for jamming. My brother-in -law traded his off (was still jamming) and the other I'm not sure about. Gotta go with browning! Oh, clean around that wire extractor with nothing more agressive than an old tooth brush and your favorate gun cleaner! I'm a cleaning "nut", bent that little wire extractor ever so slightly and ended up with FTE's. Wiggeled it this way and that and after a few minutes had that little sucker in one hand and the gun in the other! (took a gun smith and $25 bucks to straighten it and to reinstall it.) Thirty years ago I would NEVER admit having that happen.


----------



## Baldy

Brownings Buck Marks are some of the finest made. Here's a flip of the coin as I have 3 Ruger a MK-III, MK-III .22/45, and a old 1977 Standard. Why Rugers? Well because I shoot steel, plates, bowling pins, and target matches. Two of my guns are modified fairly heavey and there is a ton of parts made for the Rugers. All kinds of custom parts for what ever your need may be. You really can't go wrong with either one if you just want a plinker.

Here's my Ruger MK-III and it's no where close to stock...:smt033


----------



## usmcj

The Buckmark target series comes with the sight/scope rail. Most others do not. I have four Buckmarks, and they are a fine gun. The Ruger Mk series is also a good gun, but the grip angles are a bit different than the Buckmark. Handle 'em both and decide what YOU like.

Two Buckmark Target guns, and a Buckmark Silhouette....


----------



## XenaWarriorCat

Great choice for a beginner shooter; a comfy .22 will teach you everything and bring home game (if you hunt). I started out with my dads Colt Woodsman Match Target about 40 years ago. It's 80 years old now and it's still my first pick at the range.


----------



## Blastmeister

Just got my first Browning Buckmark, and I'm in love.-- what a sweet shooter (using cheap Walmart Bulk Blazers too!) Got the camper model and plan to throw a red dot on top of it. Wish I could spend all day at the range!


----------

